# How to tell how many followers for one's author page?



## skylarker1 (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm running a Give Away promotion on my latest title, 'Granted Wishes' - a short story collection, and the entry requires entrants to 'Follow' my author page on Amazon. How can we tell how many followers we have? I don't see anything on the Author Central page.

Thanks for answers!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2017)

Unfortunately, nope, there is no way to tell.  Amazon continues to keep that a closely guarded secret


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

Crystal ball, although some prefer a Ouija board.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

skylarker1 said:


> I'm running a Give Away promotion on my latest title, 'Granted Wishes' - a short story collection, and the entry requires entrants to 'Follow' my author page on Amazon. How can we tell how many followers we have? I don't see anything on the Author Central page.
> 
> Thanks for answers!


Also from what i can tell, they aren't doing those send outs anymore.

They used to send me emails every time they alerted my followers to a new book.

I haven't had one in over 6 months and i have had out many books since then.


----------



## AllyWho (May 16, 2015)

Amazon doesn't disclose that information, they keep number of followers an author has to themselves. Personally I don't see the value in having followers on Amazon, the new release alerts are hit and miss (I've never had one) and you have no idea if one went out or when. I've heard stories of new release alerts sent 2 months after a book came out.


----------



## skylarker1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Anma Natsu said:


> Unfortunately, nope, there is no way to tell. Amazon continues to keep that a closely guarded secret


Huh. I wonder what good that does them. Or if putting it in trackable form for us is just too much trouble.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

You don't know how many followers you currently have, but if you do this Amazon will tell you how many signed up for THIS giveaway/promo. And then you'll know next time that you have at least that many.  

ETA: I think this is still the way it works...?


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

I regularly get emails about new releases from authors I follow.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

brkingsolver said:


> I regularly get emails about new releases from authors I follow.


I do too. I follow a lot of authors and some reviewers and its usually 2 a week with all the new updates in it so I can scroll through them. At times I also get separate for new releases of authors I bought before, but don't follow. But the follow email comes like clockwork to my email box and its always current as far as the releases go.


----------



## AllyWho (May 16, 2015)

New release alerts seem to be algorithm driven, in that you need a certain number of sales (or trajectory?) to trigger them. They don't go out in every case, as I said I follow myself and I've never had one. I've spoken to other authors who have likewise never seen them go out. YMMV.

Personally if I'm running a comp for followers I would rather direct them to somewhere with visibility and where I can control what information they receive - like my newsletter.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

AliceW said:


> New release alerts seem to be algorithm driven, in that you need a certain number of sales (or trajectory?) to trigger them. They don't go out in every case, as I said I follow myself and I've never had one. I've spoken to other authors who have likewise never seen them go out. YMMV.
> 
> Personally if I'm running a comp for followers I would rather direct them to somewhere with visibility and where I can control what information they receive - like my newsletter.


Hm. It could be that a certain level of sales is required, but when I was getting the emails (I followed myself), they used to arrive within a day or two, and I never had huge sales/pages read. Now, I'm lucky if one comes a month after the book is out, past the 30 day cliff when it might have done some good, but usually nothing is sent.

Personally, I think this thing just got bumped way down on to the "get to it when you can" list, what with all the other stuff Amazon started up (changing KU, Page Flip, the POD stuff on KDP, among whatever else they were tweaking behind the scenes). It's simply not a priority.

Much better to send people to your own email list, which you control and can see membership details.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

AliceW said:


> Amazon doesn't disclose that information, they keep number of followers an author has to themselves. Personally I don't see the value in having followers on Amazon, the new release alerts are hit and miss (I've never had one) and you have no idea if one went out or when. I've heard stories of new release alerts sent 2 months after a book came out.


I follow myself, just to check it out. I received a notification yesterday for a book I released two months ago. One time, when I released book three in the series, I got a notification for book two. I'd already had one for book two, but nothing for book three.

It is a bit of a joke really.


----------



## LisaLangBlakeney (Dec 1, 2012)

I'd worry less about Amazon followers and concentrate on your email list and Bookbub followers. Even if you never run a Bookbub ad or get a special deal, they send out an alert to your followers the day of your release.


----------



## Jason Chapman (Nov 29, 2012)

I recently clicked on the profile of one reviewer for one of my books. It showed me who he followed on Amazon, including me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2019)

Jason Chapman said:


> I recently clicked on the profile of one reviewer for one of my books. It showed me who he followed on Amazon, including me.


Yes, this is how I know, too. I click on the review. 
It makes me happy that they liked my book enough to follow me.


----------



## mmflores (Jan 3, 2016)

Jason Chapman said:


> I recently clicked on the profile of one reviewer for one of my books. It showed me who he followed on Amazon, including me.


That's really useful to know! Thanks!


----------

